# DIY incubators



## Herpetology (Apr 15, 2019)

could someone please link me to a DIY incubator thread with styrofoam box and heat cord? I can only find threads of just “success” but no real guides and what materials were used etc.

I have heard people use computer fans? How? (They have connectors made for motherboards)

Where do people get the foam boxes from? What Wattage heat cord?

I am going to be incubating Bredli eggs at 32°c and this is my first time, so really considering buying a “branded” incubator even though they’ll cost an arm and leg.

Thanks heaps


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 15, 2019)

Herptology said:


> could someone please link me to a DIY incubator thread with styrofoam box and heat cord? I can only find threads of just “success” but no real guides and what materials were used etc.
> 
> I have heard people use computer fans? How? (They have connectors made for motherboards)
> 
> ...



If you know what you're doing you can use an esky or just a polystyrene box, but something larger is easier to manage. Converted fridges are popular.

Computer fans usually work on 240V EMS AC or 12V DC. If you don't understand this, don't do any of it yourself (wiring up your own 240V fan is also illegal in Australia). If you're enough of an electronics nerd to know how to wire something up without a standardised fitting, you don't need to ask the question, and if you don't, you probably shouldn't be playing with electricity in this way and a reptile group probably isn't where you should be learning about this.

There are countless places to source polystyrene boxes, from markets or fruit shops (they often get thrown away) or directly from sellers. I've used them for other things and have always just got them when people were throwing them away. When I worked in laboratories there were often many being thrown around (we had all sorts of stuff coming in packed in them, also came with more cold pack than I'd ever have use for), and later I used to get them from a medical clinic which threw them away after medication was delivered in them.

If you're using something as small as a polystyrene box you'll probably want the smallest, lowest wattage cord you can get. As long as your thermostat is working properly it won't matter, but a more gentle heat is best and is all you'll need in a small insulated space.

If you have a small and/or imperfect incubator, a lower temperature (30.5 or 31) will be safer than 32.


----------

